# rabbit for bait



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

have some rabbit carcasses in my frezzer and i want to use them as bait should i let them roat to get some smell to them or can i just use them as they are


----------



## neb (Jan 5, 2008)

I have always used fresh rabbit for bait..If I where you I would let them get some age. They do work good for bait


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Age some of it and use the rest fresh and see what works best for you. For canines I have had my best luck aging any meat for one to two weeks.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

do you just let it set out side to age or put it in the fridge and just let it sit there


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can put it in a one gallon jar with the lid loose enough to let gases from the meat escape. let this jar of meat sit out in your fur shed or outside in the shade. The warmer the temperture the faster the meat will age. You can also bury the jar about 6 inches under ground and out of direct sunlight.

If you have larger amounts of meat you can use clean 5 gallon buckets with lids.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

lol. last time i put a rabbit in a live trap i cought a skunk. needless to say i dont do that anymore.lol


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

aged jackrabbit smells really sweet. 14 days works well.

aging this time of year is kind of tricky with all the flies out. cheese cloth works alright, add a few layers of cloth over the mouth of the 1 gallon glass jar and tighten the cap on, it'll leave just enough room for gas to escape but is still thigh no to let the fly eggs and larva get into the container. Watch how you handle the container, if you open it to check the smell, don't let any eggs get inside, if you do, you might as well throw the whole thing away.

Definite dig a hole and bury it, put a board onto and cover with dirt, it'll keep it cool and not become rotten.

Another helpful tip is don't fill the one gallon jar, or what ever size jar you'll be using all the way full, only about 3/4 full. The meat will expand because of the gas bubbles caused by decomp.

Either grind it up or chunk it up into walnut size pieces.

scrape the top layer of meat off that is brown, stop when you get to the nice red/pink mean then,
add sodium benzoate to stop the process.
add a few drops of skunk to top it off, stir it up and you'll have a good coyote/fox/badger bait.

for a thinner consistency add some propylene glycol or glycerin or mineral oil.

xdeano


----------

